# Apache...



## piraka2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello, 
I have a problem installing Apache on FreeBSD 7.1. These are the commands I do, and that gives me the errors:

```
#cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
#portsnap fetch update
```
ERROR:

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


```
#cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
#make install clean
```
ERROR:

```
To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH DAV MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP MISC PROXY SSL  SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

To save apache.org bandwidth, please use the closest
mirror. Hit Ctrl+C now and do a make print-closest-mirrors.
To automatically update /etc/make.conf do:
make print-closest-mirrors >> /etc/make.conf

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/apache2.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from http://archive.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: http://archive.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.pop-mg.com.br/data/apache/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.pop-mg.com.br/data/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.gin.cz/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.gin.cz/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.apache.de/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.apache.de/mirrors/dev.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ftp.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/www/apache/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/www/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://xenia.sote.hu/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://xenia.sote.hu/pub/mirrors/www.apache.org/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.esat.net/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.esat.net/mirrors/ftp.apache.org/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/www.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/apache/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ring.nict.go.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/.
fetch: http://ring.nict.go.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/net/apache/httpd/.
fetch: http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ring.riken.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/.
fetch: http://ring.riken.jp/archives/net/apache/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.sogang.ac.kr/www/apache/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.sogang.ac.kr/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/.
fetch: ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/www/apache/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.63.tar.bz2: No address record
[ snipped the rest  -- Mod. ]

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache20.
```
Please, help me


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2012)

You have no DNS resolving, check your /etc/resolv.conf for a valid nameserver entry. If you don't know what that should be, ask your network administrator, or use a public DNS server: 
	
	



```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

Note: your current FreeBSD version needs to be upgraded *as soon as possible*, because FreeBSD version 7.1 has been be End-of-Life since February 28, 2011. This means your system is not maintained and therefore immediately vulnerable. Upgrade to at least FreeBSD 7.4 immediately, or move on to FreeBSD 8 or 9.

If you decide to keep using this version, this forum can not help you further.


----------

